# Pediatric Spay problems



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

[/color]Hey all!
I'm new here and am in need of help or advice from fellow Vizsla owners/lovers. I have a 7 month old, female Vizsla. Her name is Cayenne(like the spicy pepper). She was spayed as a little little puppy..around 5 weeks. I, as a potential owner, did a lot of research on pediatric spay/neuters because I knew very little about them. I also emailed a lot back and forth with her breeder about the consequences and side effects of doing it. I found and she informed me that the only real thing was her growth plates would close slower which in turn would result in a slightly longer legged dog. 

Now fast forward 6 months. She had a urinary tract infection about 1 1/2 months ago and she was treated with Clavamox for 10 days. She seemed to improve and quit straining to pee and squatting even when she didn't have to go. Since then she does seem to pee quite a bit when let off her leash (whether it be at the dog park, or the family farm) and the last time we went to the vet (for an emergency visit due to fire ant bites ) we told her she was still showing signs of a slight infection. They did a catch and sent it in for a culture. She said she would only call if it showed infection and I never heard back from her so I figured it was fine. Now within the past week, when Cayenne pees the last few drops are bloody..and she usually has a clear yet cloudy string of discharge soon after urinating. I immediately called her vet and had to speak to another vet in the practice because our vet was off that day. He said it sounded like it was just part of her having a pediatric spay. And we can use baby wipes to clean her about 2-3 times a week (not too often, just to make sure we don't irritate it more). 

I am so worried and it looks so red and raw down there that I can't help but feel that she's in pain.:'( Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Anna


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i am sorry to hear about your dog she must be uncomfortable.try blending in some cranberry juice it is supposed to work for humans .just guessing.I have two brothers about seven and a half months old.I do not ever plan on ever having them altered.doctors make mistakesnot always but there are too many variables between them one says one thing and then another says another.they are money machines in my own view some are not but there are some that are.sounds like you got a lazy doctor{i will only call you if}.you are paying good money.that's horse sh*t.I started going to a clinic where there was too many vets .always getting a different answer or opinion .who do you believe.too many places like that now.I am looking for new vet.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you happy with your vet? It sounds like you're getting spotty information. Maybe you should consider going to see another vet.


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

i definitely am more than happy with my usual vet. like i said when i called she was out for the day and i had to speak with someone else in the practice (the vet i spoke to was the head dr. and owner of the clinic) because i was afraid i might have needed to rush her down there with the blood in her urine and all. i actually only got to speak with the other doctor briefly before i had a coughing attack (i have pneumonia) that resulting in me not being able to speak..so my friend took the phone and continued speaking to the vet. 

so really i only have what she relayed to me from what the vet said to her. the vet did say that she should out grow it and that we could split some human cranberry tablets and give them once a day, as well as wiping at maximum twice a week and maybe (if we felt she was in pain) do a warm damp washcloth just laying down there for 5-10 minutes a night. he pulled up Cayenne's file and said what our regular vet had done was exactly what he would have prescribed (as far as the previous infection and the antibiotics). 

and i think i would have waited if i had, had the choice on her pediatric spay...she was actually spayed before we picked her up from the breeders...so, i couldn't really help that. i was just wondering if anyone on here had dealt with or knew someone that had dealt with these issues before and could deal out any advice, etc.

thanks for the replies, thusfar!


----------

